# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  هل تجويد القرآن الكريم في الخطب والمحاضرات بدعـة ؟

## وادي الذكريات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيكم ، هل تجويد القرآن الكريم على نحو [ غنن ـ ومدود ، إلخ.. ] في الوعظ ، والخطب والمحاضرات الشرعية بدعـة ؟ ولماذا ؟ 
أرجوا التكرم بالإجابة ممن له علم بهذه المسألة ، وفقكم الله تعالى لكل خير .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

[ فائدة ]

قال  شيخُنا العلَّامة الشَّيخ المحقق بكر بن عبد اللَّـه أبو زَيْدٍ ـ رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعالى ـ :

« مما أحدثه الوعَّاظُ وبعضُ الخطباء ،في عصرنا ،مغايرة الصوت عند تلاوة الآيات من القُرآن لنسق صوته في وعظه أو الخطابة .
وهذا لم يعرف عن السّالفين ،لا الأئمَّة المتبوعين ،ولا تجده لدى أجلاء العلمـاء في عصرنا ،بل يتنكبونه ،وكثير من السَّامعين لا يرتضونه ،والأمزجـة مختلفة ،ولا عبـرة بالمخالف لطريقة صدر هذه الأمّة وسلفها ،واللَّـهُ أعلمُ ».

( تصحيح الدُّعاء ) ،( المبحث الخامس في مغايرة الصوت أثناء الخطبـة ) ص 320.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

بارك الله فيك يا أخي .
وجزاك الله كل خير على هذه الفائدة .
ورحم الله تعالى الشيخ بكر وأسكنه فسيح جناته .

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

وما توجيه قوله تعالى " ورتل القرآن ترتيلا " حينئذ؟
وقوله صلى الله عليه و سلم : زينوا القرآن بأصواتكم وقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام : ليس منا من لم يتغن بالقرآن
علما وأن سؤال الأخ هو عن التجويد وما جاء في كلام الشيخ بكر رحمه الله تعالى عن مغايرة النغمة لا التجويد .. وليس التجويد هو النغمة.
والصواب أن الأولى ألا يقرأ القرآن إلا مجودا لما سبق من أدلة.
ولا يُمنع تغيير النغمة والحكم بأنه لم يرد عن السلف فيه نظر ، لأن قولهم :ثم قرأ، لا ينبئك عن : كيف قرأ.
والأمر فيه سعة
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## سالم سليم أبوسليم

لكن لماذا لا نقول: إن الأصل أن يقرأ القرآن بالتجويد.ولا يختلف عليه.
ويجوز أن يقرأ في مثل المواعظ,والخطب,و  الدروس, ونحوها - مما يقصد به الاستدلال,والتض  ين لا التلاوة - بدون تجويد.

وهناك فرق نبه عليه أخي أبوجهاد وهو بين تغيير الصوت,وبين التجويد.والكلام على التجويد.
والله أعلم.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ، وجزاكم الله كل خير على مشاركاتكم الطيبة  . 
ووجدت مقال لأحد الإخوة واسمه : [ ماهر بن ظافر القحطاني ] وفقه الله تعالى لكل خير . 
وأحب أن أنقله هنا لتعم الفائدة إن شاء الله تعالى : 
------------------
احذروا بدعة ترتيل القران اثناء المواعظ والخطب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
اما بعد فقد انتشرت بدعة منكرة بين الخطباء و الوعاظ و القصاصين من اهل هذا الزمان مخالفة لهدى النبى "صلى الله عليه وسلم" وما كان عليه الصحابة الكرام وهى ان احدهم اذا ذكراية فى وعظه يستشهد بها رتلها وتغنى بها كانه فى تلاوة للقران فى غير خطبة او موعظة او بيان للاحكام بل واستعاذ قبل ترتيله من الشيطان مستدلا بعمومات قد وقع فى مثلها اهل البدع فى ضلال الشيطان مثل قول النبى: ليس منا من لم يتغنى بالقران وقول الله تعالى: فاسعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم وكلاهما بدعة منكرة وذلك من عدة اوجه:
الوجه الاول/ ان قوله" عليه الصلاة والسلام"ليس منا من لم يتغنى بالقران انما هو فى التلاوة وليس فى الاستشهاد وفرق بينهما والنص العام كما اشار الشاطبى رحمه الله يعتبر فى افراده بما عمل به السلف وعلى راسهم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ولم ينقل انهم رتلوا اذا استشهدوا فى خطبهم او مواعظهم او مناظراتهم الا فى اثناء تلاوتهم كما قال النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام لابى موسى الاشعرى لقد اوتيت مزمارا من مزامير ال داود وكان يقرا القران لا يستشهد به وكذلك يقال فى الاستعاذة عند ذكر اية استشهادا لا تلاوة0
الوجه الثانى/ ما رواه البخارى فى صحيحه قال حدثنا محمد بن كثير اخبرنا سفيان حدثنا المغيرة بن النعمان قال حدثنى سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس رضى الله عنهما عن النبى قال انكم محشورون حفاة عراة غرلا ثم قرا " كما بدانا اول خلق نعيده وعا علينا انا كنا فاعلين " واول من يكسى يوم القيامة ابراهيم وان اناسا من اصحابى يؤخذ بهم ذات الشمال فاقول اصحابى اصحابى فيقول انهم لم يزالوا مرتدين على اعقابهم منذ فارقتهم فاقول كما قال العبد الصالح " وكنت عليهم شهيدا ما دمت فيهم"الى قوله الحكيم فذكر تلك الاية واستشهد بها ولم يرتلها ولم يستعذ من الشيطان الرجيم ( جهرا) ولو فعل لنقله الينا الصحابة لدقة نقلهم الينا كما نقل انه مد سبوح قدوس اخر مرة بعد مرتين بعد قيام الليل0
الوجه الثالث/ / أنه يلزم من استدل على مشروعية تلك البدعتين بالعموم القول بمشروعية صلاة الضحى جماعة أخذا من عموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الرجلين أزكى من صلاة الرجل00000 ولاقائل بذلك بل أن أحد التفسيرات للعلماء في قول ابن عمر صلاة الضحى بدعة لأنه رآهم يصلونها جماعة فلا يستدل بالعموم فيما ترك السلف العمل به وواظبوا على الترك
الوجه الرابع / قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الترك الراتب سنة قلت كتركه مواظبة التأذين للعيدين مع دخول الأذان ضمن عموم قوله أدعوا إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة قال كما أن الفعل الراتب سنة قلت كركعتي الضحى فتركه ترتيل القرآن أثناء الخطب والإستشهاد ومواظبته هو وأصحابه على ذلك الترك وكذلك الإستعاذة سنة كما أن الترتيل ومواظبته على أثناء القراءة المجردة سنة أيضا 0
الوجه الخامس / أن يقال للمصر على التلاوة على ذلك الوجه أخذا بالعموم هل ترتل أثاء المناظرة والمناقشة مع العلماء فإذا قال لا فقل لما فإذا قال لأنه لم يرد فقل الله أكبر رجعت عن قولك وإذا قال غير منا سب فقل المناسبات العقلية ليست أدلة شرعية والله أعلم0
وقد ذكر شيخنا صالح الفوزان خطأ ترتيل القرآن أثناء الخطب والمواعظ لأن ذلك إستشهاد لاتلاوة فرفع الله قدره 
ماهر بن ظافر القحطاني

----------


## وادي الذكريات

أحسن الله تعالى إليكم وبارك فيكم ،،
هل هذا الكلام يصلح لجواز ترتيل القرآن الكريم في مواضع الإستشهاد والخطب وغير ذلك ؟

إن لفظ : ( القراءة ) تأتي للقراءة وتأتي للترتيل وهي أعم من لفظ : ( التلاوة ) ، وإن التلاوة لا تأتي إلا  بالهيئة المعروفة من ترتيل القرآن الكريم ، المتعبد بتلاوته ، قال الله عز  وجل : { وَأَنْ أَتْلُوَ الْقُرْآنَ فَمَنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي  لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ ضَلَّ فَقُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُنْذِرِينَ } ،  وقول الله عز وجل : { الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ  تِلَاوَتِهِ } ، وقول الله عز وجل : { وَاتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ  كِتَابِ رَبِّكَ } ، وقول الله عز وجل : { اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ } .
وقد ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحاديث كثيرة بأنه كان يتلوا القرآن الكريم عند استشهاده صلى الله عليه وسلم بالآيات منها  :
(1) قال : يا رسول الله ! متى الساعة ؟ قال : " ما المسؤول عنها بأعلم من  السائل . ولكن سأحدثك عن أشراطها إذا ولدت الأمة ربها فذاك من أشراطها .  وإذا كانت العراة الحفاة رؤوس الناس فذاك من أشراطها . وإذا تطاول رعاء  البهم في البنيان فذاك من أشراطها . في خمس لا يعلمهن إلا الله " ثم  تلا صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث ويعلم ما  في الأرحام وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت إن الله  عليم خبير . [ 31 - سورة لقمان ، آية 34 ] . البخاري .
(2) خطبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما فقرأ ص ، فلما مر بالسجدة ، نزل فسجد ، وسجدنا ،  وقرأ بها مرة أخرى فلما بلغ السجدة تيسرنا للسجود ، فلما رآنا ، قال :  إنما هي توبة نبي ولكن أراكم قد استعددتم للسجود ، فنزل فسجد وسجدنا . (  صحيح ابن خزيمة ) .
(3) ما حفظت ( ق ) إلا من في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . يخطب بها كل جمعة . قالت : وكان تنورنا وتنور رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واحدا .( صحيح مسلم )
وفي الأحاديث التالية إن شاء الله تعالى  : بيان استخدام لفظ : ( تلا ) عند ترتيل القرآن الكريم :
* بت ليلة عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما استيقظ من منامه أتى طهوره  فأخذ سواكه فاستاك ثم تلا هذه الآيات { إن في خلق السموات والأرض واختلاف  الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب } حتى قارب أن يختم السورة أو ختمها ثم  توضأ فأتى مصلاه فصلى ركعتين ثم رجع إلى فراشه فنام ما شاء الله ثم استيقظ  ففعل مثل ذلك ثم رجع إلى فراشه فنام ثم استيقظ ففعل مثل ذلك ثم رجع إلى  فراشه فنام ثم استيقظ ففعل مثل ذلك كل ذلك يستاك ويصلي ركعتين ثم أوتر (  صححه الألباني ) .
*أن ابن عباس حدثه ؛ أنه بات عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات ليلة . فقام  نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من آخر الليل . فخرج فنظر في السماء . ثم تلا  هذه الآية من آل عمران : { إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل  والنهار ، حتى بلغ ، فقنا عذاب النار } [ 3 / آل عمران / الآيتان 190 و 191  ] ثم رجع إلى البيت فتسوك وتوضأ . ثم قام فصلى . ثم اضطجع . ثم قام فخرج  فنظر إلى السماء فتلا هذه الآية . ثم رجع فتسوك فتوضأ . ثم قام فصلى . ( صحيح مسلم )

وعن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم : 
(1) عما حضر ربيعة من عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : قرأ يوم الجمعة على المنبر بسورة النحل ، حتى إذا جاء السجدة نزل فسجد ، وسجد الناس  ، حتى إذا كانت الجمعة القابلة ، قرأ بها ، حتى إذا جاء السجدة ، قال : يا  أيها الناس ، إنا نمر بالسجود ، فمن سجد فقد أصاب ، ومن لم يسجد فلا إثم  عليه . ولم يسجد عمر رضي الله عنه . وزاد نافع ، عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما  : إن الله لم يفرض السجود إلا أن نشاء . ( البخاري )
(2) أنه سأل ابن عباس : أفي { ص } سجدة ؟ فقال : نعم ، ثم تلا : { ووهبنا له إسحق ويعقوب - إلى قوله - فبهداهم اقتده } .  ( البخاري ) .
(3) أن مروان قال : اذهب . يا رافع ! ( لبوابه ) إلى ابن عباس فقل : لئن  كان كل امرئ منا فرح بما أتى ، وأحب أن يحمد بما لم يفعل ، معذبا ، لنعذبن  أجمعون . فقال ابن عباس : ما لكم ولهذه الآية ؟ إنما أنزلت هذه الآية في  أهل الكتاب . ثم تلا ابن عباس : { وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب لتبيننه للناس ولا يكتمونه } [ 3 / آل عمران / 187 ] هذه الآية . وتلا ابن عباس : { لا يحسبن الذين يفرحون بما أتوا ويحبون أن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا }  [ 3 / آل عمران / 188 ] . وقال ابن عباس : سألهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  عن شيء فكتموه إياه . وأخبروه بغيره . فخرجوا قد أروه أن قد أخبروه بما  سألهم عنه . واستحمدوا بذلك إليه . وفرحوا بما أتوا ، من كتمانهم إياه ، ما  سألهم عنه . ( صحيح مسلم )

فهل من هذه الأحاديث : يتبين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يرتل القرآن  الكريم في مواضع الإستشهاد  بالآيات البينات ؟ وأن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم  فعلوا ذلك أيضًا ؟
أرجوا من الأخوة الأفاضل الأكارم ممن آتاه الله عز وجل علم أو اطلاع على  هذا الأمر ، أن يحتسب الأجر عند الله عز وجل بتبيين وتوضيح هذا الأمر لنا ،  ونسأل الله العظيم لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد ، وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير.

----------


## أبو القاسم

في النفس من إطلاق وصف البدعية بإطلاق على من يرتل القرآن مع التغني فيه :شيءٌ..
إلا أن يقيّد باعتقاد الفاعل أن ذلك مستحب أو يكون له عادة توهم الناس أنه مسنون , فلو أنه فعل ذلك أحياناً لظنه كونه أوقع تأثيراً في نفوس العامة لاسيما إذا كان صاحب صوت رخيم فهي أشبه بالوسيلة الدعوية لتحصيل المقصود النبيل ,وتركه أولى والله أعلم,أما ما تفضل به الأستاذ الفاضل أخي صدى المكرم -وفقه الله لما يحب ويرضى وأخذ بناصيته إلى البر والتقوى-من شواهد قد يفهم منها أن التلاوة ماكان منغماً مرتلاً ,فلا أراه يصح دليلاً ,إذ أصل التلو في اللسان العربي ما دل على متابعة, قالوا:أتلت الناقة إذا تلاها ولدها أي تبعها ,وتِلوها ولدها لأنه يتلوها وأوضح منه قول الله عز وجل"والقمر إذا تلاها"
وقال الله تعالى "واتبعوا ما تتلو الشياطين على ملك سليمان" ولا يلزم أن يكون ما تتلوه الشياطين منغماً ..
وعن قول الله تعالى"الذين آتينهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته" فالصحيح أن معناه يتبعونه بإعمال ما فيه من تعاليم ربانية وتصديق ما فيه من أمور إخبارية, وقد قال الله تعالى"فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه" قال ابن عباس:فاستمع له وأنصت, ومعلوم أن جبريل عليه السلام كان يلقيه على النبي مرتلاً مجوداً لأنه في مقام التعليم
ويظهر لي حتى الساعة أن الفرق بينهما والعلم عند الله : التلاوة تاتي في سياق الإشارة إلى العمل بالمقروء,والقراءة تأتي في سياق الفهم والتدبر,ولما كان الفهم مقدماً جعل اسم القرآن علماً على كتاب الله عز وجل
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثبت في صحيح مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ سورة "ق" في الخطبة , وللعلماء قديماً وحديثاً كلامٌ في كيفية ذلك , وبيانه ...
وسؤالي لمن يجيز ذلك : هل نحمل قولك الذي ملت إليه على خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟! وأنه قرأها مرتلة منغمة ؟!
مع أن مقام الخطبة يخالف ذلك ..
- وقد قيل : إن الأصل عدم ذلك ! لماذا ؟!
لأن هذه صفة للعبادة , ولا بد من وجود دليل يبينها قولاً أو فعلاً أو تقريراً ..
فالقول في ذلك عامُّ لا يبين عن مقصد , والفعل كما عرف وتواتر إلى الفترة الأخيرة عدم ذلك , والتقرير لم أره مذكوراً .. 
فما رأيكم ؟!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> في النفس من إطلاق وصف البدعية بإطلاق على من يرتل القرآن مع التغني فيه :شيءٌ..
> إلا أن يقيّد باعتقاد الفاعل أن ذلك مستحب أو يكون له عادة توهم الناس أنه مسنون , فلو أنه فعل ذلك أحياناً لظنه كونه أوقع تأثيراً في نفوس العامة لاسيما إذا كان صاحب صوت رخيم فهي أشبه بالوسيلة الدعوية لتحصيل المقصود النبيل ,وتركه أولى والله أعلم,أما ما تفضل به الأستاذ الفاضل أخي صدى المكرم -وفقه الله لما يحب ويرضى وأخذ بناصيته إلى البر والتقوى-من شواهد قد يفهم منها أن التلاوة ماكان منغماً مرتلاً ,فلا أراه يصح دليلاً ,إذ أصل التلو في اللسان العربي ما دل على متابعة, قالوا:أتلت الناقة إذا تلاها ولدها أي تبعها ,وتِلوها ولدها لأنه يتلوها وأوضح منه قول الله عز وجل"والقمر إذا تلاها"
> وقال الله تعالى "واتبعوا ما تتلو الشياطين على ملك سليمان" ولا يلزم أن يكون ما تتلوه الشياطين منغماً ..
> وعن قول الله تعالى"الذين آتينهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته" فالصحيح أن معناه يتبعونه بإعمال ما فيه من تعاليم ربانية وتصديق ما فيه من أمور إخبارية, وقد قال الله تعالى"فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه" قال ابن عباس:فاستمع له وأنصت, ومعلوم أن جبريل عليه السلام كان يلقيه على النبي مرتلاً مجوداً لأنه في مقام التعليم
> ويظهر لي حتى الساعة أن الفرق بينهما والعلم عند الله : التلاوة تاتي في سياق الإشارة إلى العمل بالمقروء,والقراءة تأتي في سياق الفهم والتدبر,ولما كان الفهم مقدماً جعل اسم القرآن علماً على كتاب الله عز وجل
> والله تعالى أعلم


 أحسن الله تعالى إليك وسددك ووفقك لكل خير ، وجزاك الله عنا كل خير لحسن توجيهك الكريم يا أخي .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ثبت في صحيح مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ سورة "ق" في الخطبة , وللعلماء قديماً وحديثاً كلامٌ في كيفية ذلك , وبيانه ...
> وسؤالي لمن يجيز ذلك : هل نحمل قولك الذي ملت إليه على خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟! وأنه قرأها مرتلة منغمة ؟!
> مع أن مقام الخطبة يخالف ذلك ..
> - وقد قيل : إن الأصل عدم ذلك ! لماذا ؟!
> لأن هذه صفة للعبادة , ولا بد من وجود دليل يبينها قولاً أو فعلاً أو تقريراً ..
> فالقول في ذلك عامُّ لا يبين عن مقصد , والفعل كما عرف وتواتر إلى الفترة الأخيرة عدم ذلك , والتقرير لم أره مذكوراً .. 
> فما رأيكم ؟!


أحسن الله تعالى إليك يا أخي وبارك فيك 
أنا سأنقل لك ما أعرفه في الأمر وإن شاء الله تعالى نلقى منك التوجيه الكريم
إن كان يقصد بالترتيل هو تلاوة القرآن الكريم بأحكام التجويد المعروفة
فهدا لا يصطدم مع حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا خطب احمرت عيناه وعلا صوته واشتد غضبه حتى كأنه منذر جيش يقول « صبحكم ومساكم) .
لأنه من الممكن أن يتلوا القرآن الكريم بأحكام التجويد المعروفة وكأنه منذر جيش مثال : " التلاوة على الممسوس من الجن " . فكثير من المقرئين يتلون القرآن الكريم بأحكام التجويد على الممسوس وكأنهم فعلاً ينذرون جيش . أما بخصوص : طريقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تلاوة القرآن الكريم في الخطبة ؟ هل كان بأحكام التجويد المعروفة ؟ أو من غيرها ، فهذه لا أدري كيفيتها ، ومن الصعب الحكم على هذه الطريقة بما يفعله الخطباء اليوم ، لأنه يوجد منهم من يجود القرآن الكريم في الخطبة ، ومن لا يجوده .
لكن الذي لم أوفق لفهمه هو : كيف كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ سور بأكملها في الخطبة مثل : ( ص - ق ) ، وعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه بسورة النحل وتكون قراءة عادية كقراءة الأحاديث مثلا ؟

كما في الأحاديث : 
خطبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما فقرأ ص ، فلما مر بالسجدة ، نزل فسجد ، وسجدنا ، وقرأ بها مرة أخرى فلما بلغ السجدة تيسرنا للسجود ، فلما رآنا ، قال : إنما هي توبة نبي ولكن أراكم قد استعددتم للسجود ، فنزل فسجد وسجدنا - صحيح ابن خزيمة
وهذا فعل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : 
أنه حضر عُمَرَ بن الْخَطَّابِ رضي الله عنه قَرَأَ يوم الْجُمُعَةِ على الْمِنْبَرِ بِسُورَةِ النَّحْلِ حتى إذا جاء السَّجْدَةَ نَزَلَ فَسَجَدَ وَسَجَدَ الناس حتى إذا كانت الْجُمُعَةُ الْقَابِلَةُ قَرَأَ بها حتى إذا جاء السَّجْدَةَ قال: يا أَيُّهَا الناس إِنَّا نَمُرُّ بِالسُّجُودِ فَمَنْ سَجَدَ فَقَدْ أَصَابَ وَمَنْ لم يَسْجُدْ فلا إِثْمَ عليه ولم يَسْجُدْ عُمَرُ رضي الله عنه .البخاري .
ومعلوم أن سورة النحل من السور الطويلة ،
هل كانت هذه السور تقرأ بأحكام التجويد ، أم تقرأ كقراءة الأحاديث ؟

----------


## القابضة على الجمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو توضيح وجه البدعة فى قراءة القرآن بالاحكام فى الخطب والمواعظ
هل القران واحكامه للتلاوة فقط ويكون خارج الاستشهادات؟؟؟؟  ؟
لقد اقرأ سيدنا جبريل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم القران بكيفية معينة تلقاها جبريل عن رب العزة ولايجوز لنا ان نغير هذه الكيفيه ...اليس كذالك ارجوا التوضيح 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
_______________
قال الامام الشافعى
يخاطبنى السفيه بكل قبحٍ ***فأكره ان اكون له مجيبا
يزيد سفاهةً فازيد حلما***كعود زاده الاحراقُ طيبا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

برنامج فتاوى نور على الدرب
رقم الفتوى: 
4010
سؤال: 
هل يشرع للخطيب أن يرتل القرآن في خطبته, وأن يستعيذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم قبل أن يقرأ, أم أن ذلك خلاف السنة، وكذلك مم يحدث من بعض الدعاة في محاضراتهم؟ 
الجواب: 
أداء القرآن وترتيل القرآن على السنة المتبعة عند أهله بأحكامه المعروفة من أحكام التجويد والمدود وما أشبه ذلك هذه السنة المتبعة عند أهل العلم, وما جاء فيه خارج الخطبة والمحاضرة يتناول داخل الخطبة والمحاضرة, فلا يوجد ما يستثني هذه الأمور من خطبة ومحاضرة, وهو أيضًا من باب التذكير بالقرآن وتحريك القلوب به, فقراءة القرآن على الوجه المأمور به, بالتدبر وبالترتيل لا شك أنه من أنفع الأمور لقلب المسلم, فإذا قُرئ عليه بأحكامه لا شك أنه يصل إلى قلب السامع ويحصل به التذكير على الوجه المطلوب, وأما غيره من الكلام فلا يؤدى بمثل ما يؤدى به كلام الله -جل وعلا-, وتستفتح القراءة بالاستعاذة إن كانت في أثناء الخطبة, ويضاف إليها البسملة في أثناء السورة, وكذلك إذا كانت القراءة من أوله السورة, ولا أعلم ما يمنع من ترتيل القرآن في الخطبة والمحاضرة, نعم جاء في وصف خطبته -عليه الصلاة والسلام- أنه إذا خطب ارتفع صوته, وعلا وأحمر وجهه كأنه منذر جيش، يقول: صبحكم ومساكم [المجتبى:1578], لكن هذا لا يقضي على ما جاء في شأن القرآن من الأمر بترتيله كما أمر الله -جل وعلا-.

الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ما حكم ترتيل الخطيب للقرآن الكريم في الخطبة، يعني القراءة بلحن ولا أقصد اللحن الذي يحيل المعنى وإنما أقصد التغني به؟




الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:


فلم نجد كلاما للفقهاء حول التغني بالقرآن في خطبة الجمعة، والتغني بالقرآن مأمور به شرعا كما جاء في صحيح البخاري وغيره أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ليس منا من لم يتغن بالقرآن. أي يحسن صوته، إلا أن بعض أهل العلم المعاصرين لا يرون مشروعيته، جاء في كتاب: الشامل في فقه الخطيب والخطبة. لفضيلة الشيخ سعود بن إبراهيم الشريم إمام الحرم المكي: .... لم أجد حسب بحثي القاصر ما يدل على هذا من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا من فعل الصحابة، بل إنني وجدت أحاديث كثيرة يستشهد فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بآية من القرآن ولم يأت فيها ما يدل على أنه كان يتغنى بها.


والذي نراه أن في هذا الأمر سعة، فمن تغنى بالقرآن حال الخطبة لم يثرب عليه لعموم الأدلة الدالة على مشروعية التغني به.


وراجع في المراد بالتغني الفتويين رقم: 14628 ، 31173 .


والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=120482

----------


## أبو مالك المديني



----------


## أبو مالك المديني



----------


## أبو مالك المديني



----------

